# Okay, what do you keep on your kitchen counter?



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

No, not what is burying your counter now, but what do you keep on your counter when it is sparking clean?

DH and I had this discussion over the weekend, as he thinks we have way too much stuff on the kitchen counter. And while he is correct, that day to day a lot of stuff gets piled on there. But even when its clear of dishes and "extras" he says there is still too much left out!

We have an L-shaped counter, with approx 7ft on one side, and 10 ft on the other length. The 7 foot butts up to my stove and right next to it on the counter I keep several bottles of often used spices, salt and pepper and a ceramic crock with utensils. Then there is a small ceramic bowl that snack stuff resides in. Over a bit are a couple of storage jars, my knife block and a fairly large spice rack that there is no room on the wall for (I have no wall space in the kitchen area.) The 10 foot length, starting from the corner is an old butter churn from my family, a couple more storage jars (Blue 2 qt. canning jars to be exact) and my dish soap and lotion dispenser, the sink, my dish pan sits next to it and then a coffee mug tree and the coffee pot. Then there is usually a loaf of bread somewhere on the counter, and somehow a bag or 2 of chips that are too big to fit in the bowl. But usually that would be it if the dishes were done and any meal/projects are out of the way.

Okay, I don't use the butter churn, and probably don't get into the storage jar stuff on an every day basis. The jars are too big to fit in any of my cabinets. But the rest is something we do use everyday. Sometimes several times a day. 

Is this too much??


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

lickcreek said:


> No, not what is burying your counter now, but what do you keep on your counter when it is sparking clean?


LOL, ok, not what's on it NOW (dirty dishes).

Very small counter in a very small kitchen.

My vitamix, some canisters of sugar, flours, etc., and various containers of food that don't seem to fit anywhere else (like molasses, oversized containers of spices and seasonings, etc).

Somehow I have potatoes and eggs scattered about, too. :shrug:


----------



## vickie (Aug 8, 2002)

My husband says we should keep the toaster out on the counter. Not as long as i am alive. The kitchenaid and the old slop bucket that we use for the chicken scraps is all that is on my counters. When I clean the counters i put those 2 things on the table and wipe the counter down. It takes me 2 minutes to clean my kitchen and 15 minutes if i do the floor. I hate cleaning! so i better get it over with fast. Vickie


----------



## radicalmom (Oct 9, 2008)

cookbooks, toasteroven, jar of utensils, dish drain, chopping board, spice shelf, assorted oils. oh, yeah and dish soap and the dish clout; toothbrush for small scrubby nooks, and serving platters. there, done..


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

Cannisters, coffe pot, cream and sugar, dish drain, soap, hand soap, old stainless jug with spoons and spatulas, cookbooks, and fresh fruits when available. And then there is always some fabric to be cut out on my bar!


----------



## Clementine (Dec 21, 2006)

I would love to have more empty space on my counters, but it's not possible. Let's see: bread machine, toaster, coffee pot, electric teapot, microwave, bread box and canister set, crock full of knives, dish drainer, Kitchen Aid mixer, chopping board. On my stove, I have s/p shakers, a few decorative bottles, a jar of shells. That pretty much fills it up. To me it's only too much if I don't have any workspace left, and the clutter starts to grate on me. 

After taking a closer look, I have to add: lotion dispenser, cookie jar, butter dish, jar half full of soap scraps. That's just the stuff that stays out. This post inspired me to put a few things away, lol. Like the shortening container, dirty dishes, a couple of storage jars. . .


----------



## debbiebofjc (Jun 11, 2006)

I have a small "appliance garage" in the corner (between the top cabinets and bottom cabinets) that I slide the toaster, stand up mixer (rarely use), food processer, and coffee grinder into when they are not in use. Lately I've been stashing the bread in there too.

The coffee maker stays out (DH uses that daily). Old ice cream bucket for compost/worm bin scraps. Kitchen scale (rarely use but is antique and therefore decorative).
A few empty spice bottles like my Grandma used to have. A radio. Microwave.
Dish soap/hand soap. 2 decorative glass jars with dry elbow mac and rotini in them (need something more colorful, the countertop is fake wood formica).
DH's cell phone charger (I wish he'd put it somewhere else, it is right where I put dirty dishes).
Cookie jar (contains coffee, not cookies), 1 large and 1 small cutting board (standing up between cookie jar and appliance garage).
Hmm, I think that's about it.

Oh the bar...holy cow. Stuff piles up faster than I can put it away.
Stuff that "lives" there is: basket of onions, basket for apples/fruit, crystal bowl that holds all our vitamins/supplements (rarely remember to take).
A wooden rack that holds bills/receipts/ etc.
A box of kleenex.
Water spray bottle for my worm bin (which sits behind the bar).
Various papers that need to go somewhere else. (DH likes to "pile file").
I clean off the bar once in a while, like when I want space to roll out pie dough.
(Mmmm, speaking of pie....that sounds good).


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

There is a great spice rack that you can hang down the side of your fridge that might free up some space. And odds are, you could fit those canisters on a shelf under the sink or the one at the top of the coat closet, etc. If it's stuff you don't use every day, you can move them to anywhere.

My counter top, which is about 8 feet long, holds my microwave, my coffee maker, 9 canisters (which have a home in a cabinet that we are assembling this weekend) and the bread machine. The crock pot is there right now, and the blender, but that's because I am making pear butter. When I am done, they have a cabinet of their own next to the stove. When the new cabinets are installed, I will have another 6 feet of counter space. I expect it to be pretty much empty except for my baking utensil crock and my bread machine will get moved over there. The cabinet next to the stove houses pots n pans, crock pot, utensils and toaster oven on top. The tiny counter at the sink holds my dish drainer and my silverware basket, until the one that hangs under the cabinet shelf gets picked up. Then, that basket will be inside a cabinet and silverware will be out of sight. I'd put the drainer in a cabinet, but it won't fit.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Well, it sounds like my counter is like a lot of yours. I keep out stuff we use daily (coffee maker, cup tree, cooking utensil crock, dish soap and lotion dispenser), plus a few decorative things (butter churn, blue canning jars with dried onions, pasta, etc that are occasionally used). 

The only thing I can think of that I really could/would give up is the spice rack. It has really nice, big jars, and barely fits on the counter height-wise. I keep it there more for decoration than its usefullness. Guess I'll wait and see what exactly DH thinks doesn't belong there once the new countertop is installed. He is VERY good at telling me what he thinks I'm doing wrong! LOL!

I am not fortunate enough to have a bar, and my microwave is on a seperate cabinet in the corner that use to house the stove in our old island. It's overkill as far as counterspace for the microwave, but I do use the cupboard space below, and keep a basket for all phone chargers and a couple of other odds and ends on top. I guess I didn't even consider it when I asked what you keep out.


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

I have one counter that is 15 feet long.... in the middle is my sink.... so from left to right I have.... microwave, crock of rolling pins, pic of my kids when they were little, sink, hand soap, crock of rolling pins, crock of rolling pins.... DH only drinks coffee in the A.M., so I pull it out, make the coffee, clean it out, put it away.... Next to my stove I have my portable dishwasher that acts as my counter.... on there I have 3 crocks (2 with all my utensils, 1 with knives & scissors).... That's it.... Simple & to the point....


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I've decided my kitchen in the house we're building is going to have the upper cabinets basically sitting on the lower. 
I have too _much_ counter space now and only need a small work area. 
The extra area is just an excuse to pile junk!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Lickcreek-check out the spice racks you can hang on the side of the fridge. I bet your hubby could alter yours with the same type of heavy duty "legs" and free up some space on the counter without giving up your great jars.


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

I have a tiny kitchen, so nothing is out on the counter except ...the little counter between the stove & fridge holds the coffee maker. the other....nothing except a cute chip basket that always has bananas in and the intercom to the garage. NOTHING else on there....I'm just a gal that can live happily in a teenie house...long as there isn't much clutter.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Too much!! I have 4 sections of countertop - none very big. 

#1 has DH's coffee maker and two coffee containers, thermos to keep coffee warm, spoon rest for his coffee spoon, brown sugar for my oatmeal, tin of crackers for the dog to take her pill, dog's pills, set of coasters, container for egg shells for the garden, container for cleaning brushes, hand soap & hand lotion

#2 has cannister set, small basket with garlic, cutting boards, mixer

#3 has microwave, toaster over, big container of mints for DH, on top of oven are some of my collection of old sifters, on top of microwave are napkin holder, basket with small cookbooks and coupons, old canning jars filled with herbs (big microwave!!)

#4 has a long file box of recipes, container of wooden kitchen tools, container of spatulas & wisks, olive oil, vinegar, tin of crotons

When we redo the kitchen we'll be getting more counter space and more storage space (hopefully!!).


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

My counter top is the one area of the kitchen I have been reciently trying to keep clear in some kind of warped effort to fool every one into thinking the entire kitchen is clean. LOL

The left side of the sink has a basket of napkins, a jar candle, 3 cansiters, a wooden tray behind them and a plant that I am trying to bring back to life by keeping it near the sink so I remember to water it.

The right side of the sink has a dish drainer, 4 canning jars of utencils, coffee pot, and toaster.

Then I do have a small table between the fridge & stove that I use as a counter with a plastic shelf containg everything imaginable. pot lids, cereal box's, saran wrap, cheetoes, spices, cat food, its the catch all place for everyting else.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I have a huge country kitchen and a lot of counter space BUT I keep it as uncluttered as possible. Everything edible gets covered and put away because an old farmhouse seems to attract bugs and vermin. We also have cats and I don't want any food to attract them to the countertops.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

It does not matter how much counter space you have, you will always have the exact same amount of work space! I have proven this... many, many times
Our last place had 12 inches of counter space!!! That's right!
Now I have .. I don't know, but many, many, many inches and feet of counter space and then the bookcase, the "ledges" that just out from the wall as dividers between two parts of the kitchen and the extra small table in one corner.. I still have 12 inches of work space!
Ok.. a little more than that.... but stuff gets stacked up in the course of a day..
On the actual counter: right to left:
Microwave, toaster, drain rack, (sink) my workspace and then in theory about 4 feet of empty space.. in reality.. compost bin, egg basket, paper towel holder, recycleables waiting to go, some dirty glasses, some of DH's work tools.. screwdrivers etc..
On the "ledges".. right hand one. a knife set, the phone, my personal phone book and some white sage incense-the left.. a brass bowl full of junk,bills, bills, bills, bills-
the table in the corner.. coffee pot sitting on my marble candy stone, coffee implements, my Mother's Day pot holder thingie with DS's handprints that needs to go back on the wall..
the bookcase (just the top) A fancy vodka bottle-very old stained glass, some school stuff, a pencil sharpener, my camera...


----------



## dragonfly65 (Sep 29, 2002)

The best thing we did was pull out the dishwasher (never used it anyway), paint the cabinet underneath and my husband installed 2 - 12inch deep pull out shelves underneath for appliances. It freed up a lot of space.

As for the Op's husband - who actually uses the kitchen? if he's not the main person using the kitchen then I wouoldn't worry about how much stuff he thinks you should have on the counters. You have to make your kitchen work for you. My hubby has never said anything about MY kitchen in 24 years - he likes to eat too much!


----------



## netandtim (Oct 30, 2007)

I've got 2 separated areas of kitchen. One section is 2 12" cabinets with the stove in between. On the left is the knife block with the cutting boards stacked on top, then the stove, and the right hand has a utensil holder. 

My other piece of cabinet is an L-shape. Right to left, compost bucket and tea maker (our equivalent of everyone else's coffee maker  ), sink, another utensil holder, toaster oven, KA mixer. Then the L turn. A banana hanger, basket for fruit, and basket for meds.

Our microwave is mounted above the stove and I love it there. Used to be on the counter and took up TOO much room. Canisters of flour, sugar, etc are stored in the pantry.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Dragonfly65 ~ I do agree with you, the kitchen has to function for ME. 

For the most part, I let his comments blow over, or I would spend most of my time upset with him! LOL! Occassionally something will "get" to me, or at least make me wonder, as with his "too much on the counter" comment. It just made me wonder if I DO have too much?, or is it the day-to-day stuff that is cluttering it? (I'm still leaning towards the latter!)

Don't worry, if it comes down to him really getting out of line telling me how my kitchen should function, I will start telling him how to take care of his shop. But I am saving that for a real battle!!!


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Bread, homemade wine . . . and way more stuff than I care to admit.


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

We have just about the same amount of useable space as Rose does!  

All we keep on there is the coffeemaker. Oops, and in the corner on the other end, I have my Foodsaver fold-up model, and old AutoWate scale that belonged to my grandmother. It doesn't get much use, although I sometimes subject the cats to balancing on it and see if they're getting fat! 

We also have a pretty hefty farmhouse-style island with a butcher block top. I use it for all my prep, so it's always cleaned off. Always. 

All the rest has it's place in the cabinets. 

Last fall we dumped nearly _everything_ we didn't absolutely *need*, so there's an abundance of cabinet and drawer space available now. Some are empty, and looks like they will stay that way!


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

When my kitchen is clean, my counters has: My Kitchen Aide mixer, my food processor, two very large pottery crocks full of x-large cooking utensils, a cutting board stands behind one of them, then I have four large clear glass canisters-that hold tea, flour, sugar and cornmeal. On the island is a 4foot long candle holder (shaped like an old sugar mold) and a old wooden Treenware bread bowl!


----------



## Bee_Rain (Jun 15, 2004)

From left to right, microwave (3 1/2 gallon jars atop filled with tea) spice rack, small basket with daily vitamins, coffee maker, espresso maker (never gets used, don't know why I don't put it away somewhere!) toaster, toaster oven, canister set and a napkin holder filled with old bills and whatnot. Believe me, if I had more room....lets not go there.


----------



## lupiefarmer (Apr 30, 2008)

microwave, crockpot, kitchen aide, toaster, a canister set for my tea and such. No coffee maker I stored it because dd is only one who could drink and rarely does. Plus bread, canning supplies, cups for everyones ongoing drinks, I swear cat and dog hair even though I wipe it down constantly and dust from the wood stove along with whatever change and clutter my family drops on the end... the clutter corner.

Oh, and when dd is on a roll of cooking pancakes the griddle is on the shelf too, so there is no counter space for kneading bread or anything.

Laurie (vtfarma)


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Let's see - on one countertop next to the fridge, I have the microwave, coffeemaker and toaster. Then on the counters on the other side, from left to right - bread machine, phone (that's going soon), knife block, 2 ceramic pots of utensils (I have lots of counter space, but only 4 drawers in the whole kitchen), the stove, then 4 cannisters, and clear counters to the corner sink. Right now I have a pint canning jar full of silk fall leaves in the corner behind the sink. Then the counter top with the stepdown breakfast bar is empty except for another fall floral silk bouquet. If I'm using the crockpot, Food Saver or Vita-Mix, they will be out until I'm done and then put away.

Okay, that's what is supposed to be on the counters...depends on how recently dd has been through the kitchen as to what else is out, lol.

Oh, did you want to know what's on the top of the fridge, etc?....let's NOT go there!


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Oh, did you want to know what's on the top of the fridge, etc?....let's NOT go there!



On top of my fridge & microwave is MORE rolling pins.... .... I have (at last count) 74 rolling pins.....


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

Lets see, from one side of the kitchen to the other, microwave, 2 cup coffee maker, large coffee can full of utinsils, paper plate holder, toaster, full size coffee maker, 3 cannisters, napkin holder, 2 knife set blocks, deep fryer, toaster oven, GF grill, 4 cannisters, bread machine, fruit basket, cook books, cutting board, and a stack of unopened mail. So I have very little space to work.


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

Toaster oven, coffee maker, dishwashing soap, basket of sponges, scented candle, knife block, sugar/salt/pepper. Microwave, bread machine, small round dehydrator, telephone, basket to catch little "whatnots", keys, purse, mail and other papers that need to go to my office (hopefully in a neat stack), cup of pens, bowl of fruit, and whatever is left from my most recent baked dessert (currently some choc chip cookies and the cinnamon cake SIL brought to Thanksgiving but nobody likes).

Fortunately I have a LOT of counter space. One of this house's selling points. 

And just for fun, what's on top of the fridge:

8 out of a 12-pack of paper towels, oven broiler pan, phone book. Not bad, I even dusted it a couple weeks ago.


----------



## riaketty (Jul 25, 2008)

I was just wondering about this, actually, myself.

We keep soap and lotion, a dish drainer, a coffee maker (single-cup one, so it's small, and DH uses it daily). The toaster is on the counter probably half of the time (laziness, ahhem...).

Right now the crock pot is there, too. But everything else goes in the cupboards. Of course, this is mostly because of a 18 month old who has learned how to sweep things off countertops with the broom...


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

I wanted to thank everyone for sharing their counters with me! LOL! I'm still not sure what will be going back on my kitchen counter, since we just got the tiled backsplash done, but it still needs to be sealed. 

I do know that the spice rack is probably out, as the new counter top sits up about an extra inch higher than the old one. And the spice rack barely eeked it's way under the top cabinets before. I'm okay with that, as it is not a necessity ~ it was a wedding gift and I really liked the looks/style of it. But it is now time to simplify!!

I am looking forward to getting my utensil crock back in place. The coffee pot is already there, just moved for any work to be done, and the mug tree that is now sitting on the kitchen table will make it's way back to the counter eventually. I am also missing my small fruit/snack bowl, as DH brought home bananas last night, and they are sitting on the new counter with no "home". And I really can't wait to see my antique canning jars and butter churn sitting in the back corner. The churn will probably be the only "non-functional" thing I allow back on the countertop, but since it will go back in the far hard-to-reach corner, it will be fine. My current knife block will not be going back, as it is built a little strange, and if your not careful about which knives go in which slot, they can stick out of the bottom of the block and scratch the countertop when you slide it out. I have added a new block to my Christmas list!  Oh, and now that winter has officially hit, I miss my lotion dispenser.

It's funny, my cabinet has been cleared off for just over a week. These are the only things I seem to miss, and I know there was WAY more stuff there before. I've decided that when I clear out the box that came off the counter, these are the only things that will need to go back out. Everything else will need to find a new home, either in mine or someone elses home! LOL! I'm thinking the less I keep there, the less there is to clean around. Maybe I'll do a better job keeping it up that way. Sounds good in theory anyway!

As for the top of my frig... ughh! ... But since I'm not at home, I'll share what I can from memory ... A breadbox with plastic utensils and cups, a basket with paper plates, square longaberger basket with recipe books, my DD's bottle of "hypnotic", DS's Jack Daniels tin, several empty egg cartons, several boxes of sandwich and freezer bags (probably some empty ones, too ) and much more I'm sure. I think I'll go home tonight and clear off the top of the frig! .....


----------



## mythomia (Oct 31, 2008)

My DH is always suggesting that fewer things be on the counters. We have only the rice cooker and the toaster oven, a bottle of diluted dish soap, and a sponge holder. But over time the blender and food processor migrate to the counters, and random tupperware after it's cleaned. The empty ice cube trays. 

It is a lot easier to clean when it's empty!


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

cow whisperer said:


> On top of my fridge & microwave is MORE rolling pins.... .... I have (at last count) 74 rolling pins.....


Michelle.... I was wondering about that.  I saw the pics from your blog (nice kitchen, BTW!).... Thems alotta rolling pins. Nice!


----------

